# Media  > Games >  Street Fighter 5

## HowitzerJoe

Another reason for me to get a PS4. Looks great.

----------


## VivaChiba

An exclusive deal or the X-box/Wii U can't handle it?

I very much doubt the latter to be the case and ostracising fans on such a popular title is a very risky move for Capcom.  I'd expect it to pop up on the other systems soon enough (probably even the 3DS too).

----------


## Greg

WHA??? Are there any more info on this game????

----------


## Coal Tiger

Rumor is that capcom didn't have the money to make it and Sony paid for much of the development, hence the exclusivity. I wouldn't expect it until 2016 though.

----------


## JCAll

Does Ryu never wash that thing?  Even Dan keeps his Gi clean, and he eats more dirt than a sandworm.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

yes Charlie is back!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kteK7snAIlc






note:  not full trailer just the teaser at end.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

fully Street Fighter V gameplay trailer with Charlie at the end.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

one  suggest is that Charlie was either found alive by Illuminati or revived by them ( green glowing gem in forward). yeah people online have already point out the the gem's similarity to the gems in Urien & Gill foreheads. 


in other news Street Fighter 5 will run on Unreal Engine 4


http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2014/d...ip-epic-games/

----------


## chongjasmine

I am a fan of street fighter.
I remembered playing with street fighter 2, then alpha, then alpha 2.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Street Fighter 5 to make appearance at Taipei Game Show

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/j...pei-game-show/

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

plans for a online beta program announced 

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/f...eet-fighter-5/

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Nice to see Bison getting a moveset that's more befitting of someone of his stature.  Always thought that his moves were kinda tame for someone who was supposed to be so powerful.

I hope Capcom keeps up the pace they're setting with Charlie and Bison.  It's long past time that the SF cast gets overhauled.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Charlie apparently had some kinda brain surgery or head surgery to be back given his face.


And the move set overhaul is awesome.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Lol, Bison reveal on a Tuesday.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/m...-color/?page=2\




> Ono hints the next Street Fighter 5 character is someone we haven't seen in a while






I vote that it's Alex.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

well depends if Ono is only counting Street Fighter games if he isn't then my next answer is going to be out of left field.

Victor Ortega 

ortega.jpg

Slam Masters is in the same universe as Street Fighter so why not.

----------


## nickthemkfan

Maybe the next character is Oro or Remy...or Sean...Urien?

----------


## Step

It's obv Karin guys!

I hope D=

If not, then I'll settle for R.Mika, I live for luchadoras in Fighting games, or Urien cause he's hot lol

----------


## Gryphon

It's gonna be Q

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I hope Ingrid will be a playable character.  :Smile:

----------


## CJStriker

I Certainly Hope We Get *Rose* as a Playable Character in the Game!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I want Sean and make him top tier again!

----------


## The Chou Lives

> It's obv Karin guys!
> 
> I hope D=
> 
> If not, then I'll settle for R.Mika, I live for luchadoras in Fighting games, or Urien cause he's hot lol


R.Mika better show up again someday, so pissed she has not yet.

As for others:

Q would be awesome.

Rose is hot, but her endings suck in that she gets crap kicked out of her all the time.

Slam Masters, lol it is cannon. That yes SF/SM are in the same universe.

Alex seems to be popular in he gets cross over stuff.

Honestly it's SF.

The game play and feel of game will be awesome and that is all that matters.

----------


## bloodofthegods

> I am a fan of street fighter.
> I remembered playing with street fighter 2, then alpha, then alpha 2.


Alpha 2 was the last Street Fighter game I played and my favorite up to that point. Blanka is my go to character and I liked this skin variety and moves in Alpha 2. Has Blanka been in any of the games since then?

----------


## Step

> Alpha 2 was the last Street Fighter game I played and my favorite up to that point. Blanka is my go to character and I liked this skin variety and moves in Alpha 2. Has Blanka been in any of the games since then?


Yep! He was in Street Fighter 4 and Alpha 3

----------


## bloodofthegods

> Yep! He was in Street Fighter 4 and Alpha 3


Thanks!  :thumb:
I'm not sure I'm digging the animation style of SF4.  It's very different from SFA2 or STA3 (which I was mistaken about...I've played SFA3, my favorite, I have not played STA2) but the fighting on the youtube video I watched looked like good ole Blanka moves.  Really like the electric ball beast roll the youtube uploader used a lot for a finishing move.  I have a few local places I can rent from and see if they have it.  Unless it just happens to be real cheap for PS3 or 360.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I Certainly Hope We Get *Rose* as a Playable Character in the Game!!!


So I guess Rose is your fave SF character. My favorite before was Chun Li, then I begin to like Cody too but my favorite now is Ingrid. :-)

----------


## KCJ506

I'd like to see some more characters that haven't been in a SF game since the PSX era. Such as

Alex(I know he was in TVC, but that wasn't a SF game)
Birdie
Sodom
Sean 
R.Mika

----------


## CJStriker

> So I guess Rose is your fave SF character. My favorite before was Chun Li, then I begin to like Cody too but my favorite now is Ingrid. :-)


I always found Rose as one of the most unique, lovely and one of a kind style fighters in any fighter game.  Her powers are on the level of mystical being what she calls soul power.  She has this achieve fortuneteller/European Classy Lady theme going for her and it works well IMO!

You can *RLAAMJR.* say may fandom for Rose is similar towards Scarlet Witch, they seem similar in someways. ;-)

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> I always found Rose as one of the most unique, lovely and one of a kind style fighters in any fighter game.  Her powers are on the level of mystical being what she calls soul power.  She has this achieve fortuneteller/European Classy Lady theme going for her and it works well IMO!
> 
> You can *RLAAMJR.* say may fandom for Rose is similar towards Scarlet Witch, they seem similar in someways. ;-)


Then if Marvel and Capcom ever get back together for a Marvel vs. Capcom 4, Rose and Wanda should both be in it. Failing that, X-Men or Avengers vs. Street Fighter would suffice.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> I always found Rose as one of the most unique, lovely and one of a kind style fighters in any fighter game.  Her powers are on the level of mystical being what she calls soul power.  She has this achieve fortuneteller/European Classy Lady theme going for her and it works well IMO!
> 
> You can *RLAAMJR.* say may fandom for Rose is similar towards Scarlet Witch, they seem similar in someways. ;-)


NOw I see why. Thanks. As for why I love Ingrid, I just love her actions. and she also reminds me of my fave character in Tekken: Lili .  :Smile:

----------


## CJStriker

> Then if Marvel and Capcom ever get back together for a Marvel vs. Capcom 4, Rose and Wanda should both be in it. Failing that, X-Men or Avengers vs. Street Fighter would suffice.


Ohhhhh Man That Be EPIC *Huntsman Spider*if both _Scarlet Witch & Rose_ would be together in a Marvel vs. Capcom 4 Game, I have 2/3's of my Team already chosen to GO!!!  :Big Grin: 

As for my 3rd member it would be either Captain America or; and I Do Hope this lady is in Street Fighter 5 as well:
*CAMMY!!!!*  

Cammy is AWESOME, she is Sick-Powerful and Cool!  Also, in Street Fighter 4 IMO she had the Best Theme Song, can replay this song over and over Again!






I Really Hope she as good of a Theme Song in Street Fight 5 as This One! =)

----------


## CJStriker

I was excited for RE5 Jill when she was announced back when for MvC3, but when I tried to use her she was not very fun or unique, just all her moves I remember where not so useful cartwheel in various forms.  If she was to replace Cammy, that surely was a let down IMO, Bigtime!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cammy Needs to be in Street Fighter 5 and then Marvel vs. Capcom 4!  :Smile:

----------


## nickthemkfan

> Thanks!  :thumb:
> I'm not sure I'm digging the animation style of SF4.  It's very different from SFA2 or STA3 (which I was mistaken about...I've played SFA3, my favorite, I have not played STA2) but the fighting on the youtube video I watched looked like good ole Blanka moves.  Really like the electric ball beast roll the youtube uploader used a lot for a finishing move.  I have a few local places I can rent from and see if they have it.  Unless it just happens to be real cheap for PS3 or 360.


If you like Blanka, you must play <Capcom vs Snk 2>

----------


## simbob4000

> I was excited for RE5 Jill when she was announced back when for MvC3, but when I tried to use her she was not very fun or unique, just all her moves I remember where not so useful cartwheel in various forms.  If she was to replace Cammy, that surely was a let down IMO, Bigtime! 
> 
> Cammy Needs to be in Street Fighter 5 and then Marvel vs. Capcom 4!


She's like Cammy with more stuff. She's actually really good in the game.

----------


## Sardorim

I forget, did Chris ever yell "JILLLLL~!!!" or "WESKERRRRR!" in MvC3?

Anyway, I wonder what the roster will look like for SFV. No way they'll cut Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li or Sakura that's for sure.

----------


## simbob4000

> I forget, did Chris ever yell "JILLLLL~!!!" or "WESKERRRRR!" in MvC3?
> 
> Anyway, I wonder what the roster will look like for SFV. No way they'll cut Ryu, Ken, Chun-Li or Sakura that's for sure.


We already know Ryu and Chun-Li are in the game. They're the first characters they showed.

----------


## Sardorim

I know, I just listed them out of habit.

I also forgot Akuma. 

The point I was trying to make is that the really popular and iconic characters are very likely to make it then cut.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The point I was trying to make is that the really popular and iconic characters are very likely to make it then cut.


You mean like Ken?

----------


## Sardorim

Akuma, Ken and Sakura don't seem likely to be cut. Guile as well.

Dan and Blanka seem likely too.

----------


## simbob4000

I could see Sakura not being here.

----------


## Step

I'm actually surprised Ken wasn't anncounced already, he's most likely still in, but I wonder if they really changed up his design or something.

Also, with Charlie in the game, I'm kind of expecting Guile as well, though I hope they focus more on older characters that weren't in Street Fighter 4...well, except Juri, Juri is BOSS.

----------


## simbob4000

I'm surprised they haven't announced more. It's like they basically stopped as more MKX stuff was coming out.

----------


## Step

They're probably saving some stuff for E3, hoping they'll announce 2 or 3 characters there.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I'm actually surprised Ken wasn't anncounced already, he's most likely still in, but I wonder if they really changed up his design or something.
> 
> Also, with Charlie in the game, I'm kind of expecting Guile as well, though I hope they focus more on older characters that weren't in Street Fighter 4...well, except Juri, Juri is BOSS.


I can't see Guile in this game. Even with Charlie's teleports and aerial flashback his gameplay would still be similar to Guile unless he gets reworked too.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Ehh...aside from having a Sonic Boom, the new Charlie doesn't seem to be all that similar to Guile anymore.  His Flashkick functions differently, his command grab, his teleports, his normals.  It's all different.  And it's a pretty safe bet that he's a command character on top of all that.  

It seems to be similar to Ryu and Gouken.  Their fighting styles have some thematic similarities, but that's about it.

----------


## JCAll

> I'm surprised they haven't announced more. It's like they basically stopped as more MKX stuff was coming out.


Even though Japan couldn't give a shit about the series, Mortal Kombat is definitely Street Fighter's biggest competition in the west.  Best not to risk getting your announcements out-hyped if you can help it.

----------


## Sardorim

Mortal Kombat X though doesn't have as good online as SF series and there seems to be no planned DLC after the Kombat Pack which leads me to believe they weren't prepared and there wont be anymore DLC due to Interactions and the such. So MKX may not even be huge anymore by the time SFV hits.

SF is also known as being pretty hardcore and a big thing in places like EVO.




> I could see Sakura not being here.


I can't as she's very popular, is Ryu's love interest and has starred in multiple animated movies with Ryu. They even gave her a manga series and SF4 hinted at the manga when her ending gave her that outfit.

This is also a main series entry and I doubt SF wants to repeat SFIII which cut a lot of popular characters which didn't make fans happy.

----------


## Greg

Since when has she been Ryu's love interest???

----------


## JCAll

> Since when has she been Ryu's love interest???


Well, she totally wants to bone him, he's just not interested.  That's like 80% of love interests in Japanese media.
Most of the time she just plays the role of Dan's straight man.
Wait...Dan's in the game right?  Don't toy with me CAPCOM!

----------


## Sardorim

> Since when has she been Ryu's love interest???


Since she appeared, SF4 even has her admit loving him. She's also portrayed as such in the Movies and the SF4 Movie she was the only one who could free Ryu from that evil stuff when he was enraged.

One of her endings even has her as a mother with a child whose a miniature Ryu.

----------


## simbob4000

Sakura has literally never been Ryu's love interest.

----------


## simbob4000

> I can't see Guile in this game. Even with Charlie's teleports and aerial flashback his gameplay would still be similar to Guile unless he gets reworked too.


They've had them both in games before. And they've basically turned Charlie into a whole new character.

----------


## Sardorim

> Sakura has literally never been Ryu's love interest.


Yes she has, her first meeting with Ryu is her being blown away after first glance and forming an obsession with him. The comics even has nearly everyone, even her best friend, point out that Sakura is in love with Ryu which she misses what they said for laughs or because she's busy. SF4 reinforced that where she admits she loves him and the movies typically have her be the main woman to interact with Ryu and be his "light" when he's taken over by darkness.

Sakura is also the only woman Ryu protects above all overs, the only woman who can calm him down and she's the only one presented as having deep feelings towards him. 

There is also her ending in the earlier games where she literally has a child who looks like Ryu Junior.

----------


## JCAll

> Sakura has literally never been Ryu's love interest.


Crazed stalker is a _kind_ of love interest.

----------


## simbob4000

> Crazed stalker is a _kind_ of love interest.


Not really. Even less so when the stalking is over being trained in martial arts.

----------


## simbob4000

> Yes she has, her first meeting with Ryu is her being blown away after first glance and forming an obsession with him. The comics even has nearly everyone, even her best friend, point out that Sakura is in love with Ryu which she misses what they said for laughs or because she's busy. SF4 reinforced that where she admits she loves him and the movies typically have her be the main woman to interact with Ryu and be his "light" when he's taken over by darkness.
> 
> Sakura is also the only woman Ryu protects above all overs, the only woman who can calm him down and she's the only one presented as having deep feelings towards him. 
> 
> There is also her ending in the earlier games where she literally has a child who looks like Ryu Junior.


No, she isn't. Are you talking about the American comics, the comics which have nothing at all to do with what's happening in the games?

Her kid in the Marvel Super Heroes vs Street Fighter ending doesn't look like Ryu at all. If they wanted you to think that kid was Ryu's they would have likely given him Ryu's eyebrows, maybe even his red Street Fighter 1 hair, or just the same type of hair as Ryu. He would probably look more like Ryu does in Pocket Fighter.

----------


## Sardorim

Yes she is. Sakura has always been painted as his love interest. It was only recently that she accepted that in the games and decided that she wanted Ryu to know how she felt after she gets acknowledged by him  Sakura even keeps a picture of Ryu from before as her motivation to go further beyond her limits.

Capcom had them follow the canon set, they couldn't do as they will. Same as the movies. Capcom wouldn't have let them do that if the didn't agree with the story direction. 

Yes the child does look like Ryu. He has his face and the hair is similar. Furthermore, Ryu hasn't had messed up hair for a long time.

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/...20111018171641

Looks just like Ryu of the sprite era. All the kid needs is slightly longer hair to fill him out, instead of a bit much on the top, and a bandana. Regardless, the child clearly was intentionally made to look like Ryu.

Furthermore, the child looks like no other character but Ryu in the series and Sakura is only shown to be romantically interested in Ryu. Her SF4 endings reinforce that even when she got a bit older.

----------


## Kuwagaton

That was never implied before SF4 to my knowledge. But that would go totally one way anyway and was probably played for laughs.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Yeah...Sakura's never been portrayed as Ryu's love interest.  Maybe in the comics, but the games have never shown her to have anything but respect/admiration for him.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I can't as she's very popular


SF has a lot of popular characters that often don't make the games. Fans have been asking for Karin since SF4 updates began adding characters and hasn't shown up. She was campaigned for for SFxT and still nothing. The latter pissed me off as it was huge miss opportunity as Lili and Asuka relationship is the same as Karin and Sakura. Those 4 together would have gold.

----------


## KCJ506

> I can't see Guile in this game. Even with Charlie's teleports and aerial flashback his gameplay would still be similar to Guile unless he gets reworked too.


I definitely don't see Guile being left out. Mainly for story reasons. I think he'll be searching to find out if it is really Charlie.

----------


## simbob4000

> Yes she is. Sakura has always been painted as his love interest. It was only recently that she accepted that in the games and decided that she wanted Ryu to know how she felt after she gets acknowledged by him  Sakura even keeps a picture of Ryu from before as her motivation to go further beyond her limits.
> 
> Capcom had them follow the canon set, they couldn't do as they will. Same as the movies. Capcom wouldn't have let them do that if the didn't agree with the story direction. 
> 
> Yes the child does look like Ryu. He has his face and the hair is similar. Furthermore, Ryu hasn't had messed up hair for a long time.
> 
> http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/...20111018171641
> 
> Looks just like Ryu of the sprite era. All the kid needs is slightly longer hair to fill him out, instead of a bit much on the top, and a bandana. Regardless, the child clearly was intentionally made to look like Ryu.
> ...


She has not always been painted as his love interest. If you've always seen it that way then it's just something you've made up in your head.

They don't follow the canon at all in those American comics. And the Alpha movies have nothing to do with the canon either. Although some stuff from the first Alpha movie was later worked into SF4 with Seth.

That kid looks _nothing_ at all like Ryu. Literally all Ryu has now is messed up hair. If Capcom wanted you to think that was Ryu's kid, it would likely have his big eyebrows with the three points.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

If that was Ryu's kid he's a terrible dad. He traveling all over the place living like a hobo getting into fights when he has a family he should be taking care of.

----------


## Sardorim

All in my head? Okay, if you're going to result to personal insults than we're done. 




> Yeah...Sakura's never been portrayed as Ryu's love interest.  Maybe in the comics, but the games have never shown her to have anything but respect/admiration for him.


Yes she literally is.

In the movies, comics and games. Sakura was always the only woman that took a huge interest in Ryu and he cares a great deal for her as well. Hence why everytime Ryu went dark it was Sakura who put herself in harms way to save him and he could never hurt her while he has laid the smack down on those like Ken, his best friend, when he's taken by evil.

Not to mention the games has her realize it by SF and she uses him as her inspiration to be better.

Sakura also calls Ryu "dreamy" when she fights Sagat and her other endings in the re-releases has her, now a few years older, meeting Ryu again and being overjoyed.

-

Sakura loves Ryu bring a warrior and I doubt he's always gone.

----------


## JCAll

Unfortunately for Sakura, Ryu loves only punching dudes.

----------


## Sardorim

> Unfortunately for Sakura, Ryu loves only punching dudes.


I disagree, Ryu punches anything that wants to be punched. The Movies also has Ryu cease crazed punching if Sakura is the target as he couldn't bring himself to hurt her.

Though poor Ken... Guess bros only go so far and punching > bros.

----------


## simbob4000

You're really shipping this Ryu and Sakura thing hard. I think that's what it's called anyways.

The Alpha movie is not canon. It has nothing at all to do with what happens in the games, just like the live action movies aren't the games story, the comics (especially the American ones) aren't the games story, Alpha Generations isn't the games story, the SF2 cartoon movie isn't part of the games story, and SF2V isn't part of that story. And the two characters aren't even in love in the Alpha movie either. There dynamic is the same as the games; she sees him fighting, this inspires her to want to be a fighter. But the characters are not in love with each other. May as well say Ryu is in love with Cammy because he "goes" all Satsui no Hado when C. Viper is attacking her. Although canon wise I think he only ever "used" the Satsui no Hado once, and that's when he beat Sagat. 

You know, if Capcom meant for Ryu and Sakura to be in love, then I'm sure there would have been something about it in All About Capcom, or maybe some Secret Files thing showing it. I'm sure they would have also brought it up in the games, but barring that, it would have at least shown up in one of those other things.

----------


## Carabas

> All in my head? Okay, if you're going to result to personal insults than we're done. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she literally is.
> 
> In the movies, comics and games. Sakura was always the only woman that took a huge interest in Ryu and he cares a great deal for her as well. Hence why everytime Ryu went dark it was Sakura who put herself in harms way to save him and he could never hurt her while he has laid the smack down on those like Ken, his best friend, when he's taken by evil.
> 
> Not to mention the games has her realize it by SF and she uses him as her inspiration to be better.
> ...


For Sakura to be ryu's love interest, it is not enough that Sakura has a Twilight-sized über-crush on Ryu and is completely head over heal in love with him. He also needs to be in love with her, which he absolutely is not.

----------


## The Chou Lives

Sakura is in love with Ruy, their not a couple or anything but she loves him.

He?

Loves fighting, and power ups.

Hell Sakura considered Sagat a RIVAL in regards to Ryu's affection, so I guess fighting is fore play to them?

Creepy.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

new London stage might be a hint at Birdie. 

http://www.eventhubs.com/imagegaller...hter-5-info/1/

there's two punks in the background so it might be a hint at Birdie being in Street fighter 5.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I hope they don't go overboard with the V-Trigger mechanic.  So far, it doesn't sound as goofy as MvC3's X-factor and I hope it stays that way.

----------


## simbob4000

New screenshots showing off London stage.

----------


## Step

Ohh, London stage? Maybe for Cammy? Or maybe Dudley?

I just saw the previous posts, Birdie would actually be really cool, he has a funky design lol

----------


## simbob4000

> Ohh, London stage? Maybe for Cammy? Or maybe Dudley?
> 
> I just saw the previous posts, Birdie would actually be really cool, he has a funky design lol


There's also Eagle. But I would guess it's more likely for Cammy or Dudley, or both given that characters don't even seem to get their own stages anymore.

----------


## Sardorim

> Sakura is in love with Ruy, their not a couple or anything but she loves him.
> 
> He?
> 
> Loves fighting, and power ups.
> 
> Hell Sakura considered Sagat a RIVAL in regards to Ryu's affection, so I guess fighting is fore play to them?
> 
> Creepy.


Doesn't change that Sakura is the most important female in his life and the only one that can break him out from when he gets taken over by the killing instinct. Besides, Ryu is dense. Eventually he'll wise up when he considers Sakura his equal.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Capcom hasn't done character specific stages since Third Strike. I don't have any reason to believe they would bring them back for SFV.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Some extend gameplay footage here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB9dIfEwwG8

One of the players confirms that Charlie is a motion character in this game.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000

> Doesn't change that Sakura is the most important female in his life and the only one that can break him out from when he gets taken over by the killing instinct. Besides, Ryu is dense. Eventually he'll wise up when he considers Sakura his equal.


You mean the woman he likely almost never sees?

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

I don't remember Birdie being so fat lol he looks fun tho! Did they make him whiter or is it just the stage lighting?

And Cammmmy! Yeah <3

----------


## bloodofthegods

He defiantly seems like he went from Michael Clarke Duncan (Alpha3) to Anthony Anderson.

----------


## Alastor

Are the changes made to Cammy's outfit an homage to Cannon Spike? That would be awesome!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gobSIDES

Like the look of this looks really fluid and keeps that good SF pace. Graphics upgraded nicely too. Keeping the style and art design but getting a cleaner look, none of those muddy textures on the last one, looks like it is 60fps too which is great.

Can't wait, hope they bundle this with a good figh stick or Hori, Qanba or MC bring out a stick worth having soon for PS4.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I really want capcom to change how the characters are drawn cos it still looks like an update to sf4. I want their physical appearance to look more realistic like the size of their arms, legs, etc. Im just saying this for a change.

----------


## simbob4000

This one looks so much better than SF4 though. They basically look like moving figurines in this. You want realistic looking Street Fighter, there's always the movie game.

----------


## Step

I love this artstyle, it looks really nice, very fluid.

----------


## Definitely Not Blitzcrank

I hope Ken comes back, he was my favorite character in Street Fighter 4.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## ishikabe



----------


## ishikabe

This will be the best SF to date.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I really want capcom to change how the characters are drawn cos it still looks like an update to sf4. I want their physical appearance to look more realistic like the size of their arms, legs, etc. Im just saying this for a change.


If you want realistic your looking for it in the wrong place. Street Fighter never been the series for that.

----------


## THE KZA

got to play it at E3 can't wait to get my hands on it again at SDCC later this week.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

^That looks like a very nice stage, also there's a New Brazil stage!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1vaEjhtyg

Also, a new character to be revealed at the Brazil Game Show, pretty clear about who he's teasing, but apprantly Ono is a massive troll so maybe it's just misdirection lol

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Please be Sean.

----------


## Gryphon

Apparently Alex and Urien were leaked


If that's true, hopefully Sean and Q also make it in.

----------


## simbob4000

> ^That looks like a very nice stage, also there's a New Brazil stage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a new character to be revealed at the Brazil Game Show, pretty clear about who he's teasing, but apprantly Ono is a massive troll so maybe it's just misdirection lol


They removed the iconic Jesus statue. What's the point of that view if the statue isn't even there? At least there should be something SF related in it's place, like a Gill statue.

----------


## simbob4000

If there's just two character announced with the stage like the England one, I would rather have Oro over Sean. I'm sure Blanka is going to be the other character shown.

----------


## simbob4000

> Apparently Alex and Urien were leaked
> 
> 
> If that's true, hopefully Sean and Q also make it in.


Also Karin Kanzuki and R. Mika.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Step

I hope it's Sean, or maybe a new character

I also hope those rumors are true! If Urien, R.Mika and Karin make it in, that'd be amazing, I have so many characters I want in, but those are my top 3.




> They removed the iconic Jesus statue. What's the point of that view if the statue isn't even there? At least there should be something SF related in it's place, like a Gill statue.


I think the Brazilian Catholic Church own the licensing rights to the statue and it'd cost a lot to put it in, so they put in the World Cup, cause that's another thing Brazil is known for, being awesome at Football lol

----------


## Gryphon

I hope this game is a sequel to 3 and not another prequel

----------


## simbob4000

> I hope it's Sean, or maybe a new character
> 
> I also hope those rumors are true! If Urien, R.Mika and Karin make it in, that'd be amazing, I have so many characters I want in, but those are my top 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Brazilian Catholic Church own the licensing rights to the statue and it'd cost a lot to put it in, so they put in the World Cup, cause that's another thing Brazil is known for, being awesome at Football lol


People show Christ the Redeemer in stuff all the time, it's the kind of thing that should fall under fair use. If that's the reason, then it's very stupid; like you wouldn't have to pay for a World Cup thing. I'm guessing it's more just them being pussies about showing something religious...at which point just pick a different place for the stage. They want to do a World Cup thing? Do something funny like having the stage be a giant unused stadium.

----------


## simbob4000

> I hope this game is a sequel to 3 and not another prequel


Yeah, me too.

----------


## Step

> People show Christ the Redeemer in stuff all the time, it's the kind of thing that should fall under fair use. If that's the reason, then it's very stupid; like you wouldn't have to pay for a World Cup thing. I'm guessing it's more just them being pussies about showing something religious...at which point just pick a different place for the stage. They want to do a World Cup thing? Do something funny like having the stage be a giant unused stadium.


I don't think it's fair use, pretty sure it's owned, I think for landmarks that are owned, you're not allowed to show them for lengthy period of time unless you get express permission, I do remember the Catholic Church threated to sue for an ad that showed Christ the Redeemer in an Italian Football shirt around the 2014 World Cup.

I think they used this place because it's an actual famous place in Italy, Escadaria Selaron, they just couldn't use Christ the Reedemer so they like...whatever let's put the world cup on there lol, I'm not sure if the World Cup is the same with it's copyright, if it is, then I don't know why they did that.

EDIT: Yeah, here, The Archdiocese of Rio de Janeiro owns the imaging rights.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...r-9518633.html

Also, not stray too far from Street Fighter, I do think it's a sequel, what with M.Bison having white hair.

----------


## Gryphon

If the Urien rumor is true,,,,,maybe Gil is the final boss again!

----------


## Gryphon

Street fighter 3 is my favourite fighting game so I hope a lot of characters from the 3 series appear including Gil and Q

----------


## Gryphon

Ken was just confirmed at Comi con.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Alastor

Does anyone have an idea who this might be?
Teaser1.jpg
Teaser2.jpg

----------


## Gryphon

> Does anyone have an idea who this might be?
> Teaser1.jpg
> Teaser2.jpg


E Honda or Akuma

----------


## Step

I thought it looked like Akuma, but his eyes aren't red so hmm, his eyes remind me of Urien kinda but I don't know, maybe a new char all together?

And cool Ken! He was obvious, but thats nice, he looks super fast, his face looks...off but overall Ken's video is nice, very aggressive playstyle it seems.

----------


## Gryphon

> I thought it looked like Akuma, but his eyes aren't red so hmm, his eyes remind me of Urien kinda but I don't know, maybe a new char all together?
> 
> And cool Ken! He was obvious, but thats nice, he looks super fast, his face looks...off but overall Ken's video is nice, very aggressive playstyle it seems.



Im thinking more and more its E Honda because of the facial marking/paint

----------


## Xero Kaiser

There's no way that's akuma.  Not with those black braids, light skin and yellow eyes.  It's either Honda or a new character altogether.

----------


## Step

> Im thinking more and more its E Honda because of the facial marking/paint


I thought that was a scar, hard to make out on my phone, but I zoomed in and yeah you may be right, that looks like face paint.

It's probably not Urien either, skin is too light

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I'm going with new character. No established character looks like that.

----------


## simbob4000

> Does anyone have an idea who this might be?
> Attachment 24485
> Attachment 24486


Someone new? You can get a better looks of the face in the video, and it almost looks like Abel. Could be some evil replacement body they've got under their control.

Heres a better look at his face.

----------


## simbob4000

> I thought that was a scar, hard to make out on my phone, but I zoomed in and yeah you may be right, that looks like face paint.
> 
> It's probably not Urien either, skin is too light


Urien does have light skin, but the face doesn't look anything like this new character, and neither version of him has black hair. 



It's also not E. Honda, unless E. Honda is skinny now.

----------


## Alastor

Yoshinori Ono said they were announcing another character at Brazil Game Show, so I guess this is either a redesigned Blanka or - more likely - an entirely new character.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yoshinori Ono said they were announcing another character at Brazil Game Show, so I guess this is either a redesigned Blanka or - more likely - an entirely new character.


Or Sean. This game needs Sean.

----------


## simbob4000

It needs Oro more.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Sardorim

With Karin apparently coming it's only a matter of time for Sakura's reveal.

----------


## BruhManFromTheFifthFloor

> With Karin apparently coming it's only a matter of time for Sakura's reveal.


hope this is true, Karin is the one i want to main in sfv. I wonder who was the tease at the end of the ken trailer though.

----------


## Gryphon

The tease is apparently for a new character. A Maori fighter from New Zealand

----------


## simbob4000

> The tease is apparently for a new character. A Maori fighter from New Zealand


I saw someone guessing that's what he was from the trailer when it came out. I would think the face stuff would look pretty different if he was though.

----------


## simbob4000

Something he says in the video, if you don't want to watch it: If you want a better understanding of how links work in Street Fighter 5, and how you're going to be getting your combos, play Omega Mode in Ultra Street Fighter 4.

----------


## Alastor

According to Capcom, the game will include 16 playable characters at launch. Four of those will be newcomers and eight fighters have been confirmed so far, would anyone like to guess the rest of the launch roster? My guesses are Blanka, Alex, Juri (or C.Viper) and Akuma.

----------


## Gryphon

well alex and urien are rumored

Im more excited that the dlc can be earned through playing instead of having to pay for it

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000

New character makes me think of Wolverine from MvC and Pickle from Baki the Grappler.

----------


## Immortal Weapon



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## JCAll

Oh Japan, you never disappoint.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Vega died a good death.

----------


## Gryphon

R. Mika was in the leak that included Alex, Urien and Karin btw

----------


## simbob4000

Didn't notice the Guy and Haggar poster before.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Didn't notice the Guy and Haggar poster before.


That same poster also has Cody and Maki on it. The sign reads "Thanks for being a good friend".

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Sardorim

Not a fan.

If both Sakura and Akuma aren't on the roster than I'll just wait for the Super Special Awesome Ultra Arcade Edition.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://www.eventhubs.com/imagegaller...l-evo-2015/20/

Capcom's plan is to continuously add new characters to the roster post launch. 

http://gematsu.com/2015/07/street-fi...-earnable-free

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Not a fan.
> 
> If both Sakura and Akuma aren't on the roster than I'll just wait for the Super Special Awesome Ultra Arcade Edition.


Capcom said you'll only need one disc. All updates will be free. They are doing with the Killer Instinct season model.

----------


## simbob4000

> That same poster also has Cody and Maki on it. The sign reads "Thanks for being a good friend".


Yeah, I almost posted a picture with the top half of the banner a little after that one.

----------


## simbob4000

> Not a fan.


You hate fun?

----------


## Username taken

Will this have a story mode? 

Like MKX?

----------


## simbob4000

> Will this have a story mode? 
> 
> Like MKX?


They haven't talked about anything like that yet. It's not really something they normally do, (at least in that manner) but they've talked before about how that's something they should do. Although hopefully it isn't like that story mode, not letting you pick your character is such a stupid thing to do in a game like this.

----------


## gobSIDES

^^Yeah I liked that idea for MKX(though didn't like the game) and they had a similar story style like that in DoA5 too. I would like to see a SF story but I don't think we'll get one. It's not really something I can remember them doing in the past(?) But who knows.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Pre-order costumes

http://www.capcom-unity.com/street_f...-north-america

----------


## JCAll

> Pre-order costumes
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/street_f...-north-america


You only have to buy the game once!
...
From 4 different stores.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> You only have to buy the game once!
> ...
> From 4 different stores.


You know the pre-order costumes will be made available to everyone a month or two after the game drops.

----------


## Sardorim

I don't see SF5 having even a half-decent story.

At most we'll get the standard Arcade stuff with random endings.




> Capcom said you'll only need one disc. All updates will be free. They are doing with the Killer Instinct season model.


They say that but we all know that Capcom cannot resist money.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I don't see SF5 having even a half-decent story.
> 
> At most we'll get the standard Arcade stuff with random endings.
> 
> 
> 
> They say that but we all know that Capcom cannot resist money.


Capcom never gave a crap about SF's story. Only time they did was with Alpha and even that was half-assed. Street Fighter is not the game you play if you want a story. 

There was no Super hyper arcade edition for SFxT. It received free update patches so they definitely capable of updating a single disc.

----------


## Sardorim

That's just pure laziness, they really need to hire a half-competent story writer or something. It's an embarrassment, especially since Injustice, DoA5 and Mortal Kombat are shaking up how many view fighting games and asre figuring out that fighting games can have decent stories and lore.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

It's only lazy if they care at all. All the info about V so far has been purely gameplay focused. The SF team likely don't view story as a priority for their game. The majority of the player base don't play SF for the story.

----------


## Vic Vega

> It's only lazy if they care at all. All the info about V so far has been purely gameplay focused. The SF team likely don't view story as a priority for their game. The majority of the player base don't play SF for the story.


Really concern about the story has always been an exclusively an MK thing.

There's a story mode in fighters like DOA and TEKKEN, but they are mostly incoherent afterthoughts.

And you have to be pretty bad to make LESS sense than Mortal Kombat.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Really concern about the story has always been an exclusively an MK thing.
> 
> There's a story mode in fighters like DOA and TEKKEN, but they are mostly incoherent afterthoughts.
> 
> And you have to be pretty bad to make LESS sense than Mortal Kombat.


Story isn't just an MK thing. There's a portion of the Blazblue fanbase that only care about the story.

Personally, I don't care about the story of any fighting game I play. I focus solely on the competitive aspects of the game. I've been playing the beta like a madman the last couple of days.

----------


## mathew101281

R. Mika can one hit KO her opponent

----------


## JCAll

If Street Fighter is going to start focusing more on story, it's going to have to basically completely drop the Satsui no Hado plot.  It's really the least interesting part of the SF canon, and it's entwined with half the cast.  Of course, I kind of hate "the darkness in your hearts" storylines anyway, and wouldn't mind them just dropping it regardless.

----------


## Step

New character~

----------


## Immortal Weapon

It's rather sickening how the darker part of the internet is taking a middle eastern character being revealed on 9/11.

----------


## mathew101281



----------


## simbob4000

> If Street Fighter is going to start focusing more on story, it's going to have to basically completely drop the Satsui no Hado plot.  It's really the least interesting part of the SF canon, and it's entwined with half the cast.  Of course, I kind of hate "the darkness in your hearts" storylines anyway, and wouldn't mind them just dropping it regardless.


That really only has to do with Ryu. It's also about the most story Street Fighter has ever had, but it's mostly just an Alpha thing.

----------


## simbob4000

> It's rather sickening how the darker part of the internet is taking a middle eastern character being revealed on 9/11.


Oh, that's funny.

Anyways, gameplay wise he looks fun. Design wise he looks pretty stupid; his little book bag and DBZ scouter make him look like a big nerd.

----------


## Step

He looks awesome! More arab reps is always a plus for me.

All those tornados are giving me some Storm from MvC flashbacks~




> It's rather sickening how the darker part of the internet is taking a middle eastern character being revealed on 9/11.


Sadly I've some comments about it everywhere it was being discussed. =/

----------


## Step

Karin announced!!! I really wanted her in,  but I'm not a fan of her design this time around =S

Her hair is looking like Fusilloni.

----------


## Gryphon

The prophecy continues to come true


so I guess Alex and Urien are definitely in

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Karin announced!!! I really wanted her in,  but I'm not a fan of her design this time around =S


Her new design isn't much of a departure from her school uniform. I'm glad she looks like an adult. Capcom should have done this with Sakura for SFIV.

----------


## Step

> Her new design isn't much of a departure from her school uniform. I'm glad she looks like an adult. Capcom should have done this with Sakura for SFIV.


I'm not so much against her outfit as I am her face and hair, I've warmed up to it a bit but it still looks off to me, I have no problems with her looking more adult btw and I like her outfit overall.

Also, that stage is GORG

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I'm not so much against her outfit as I am her face and hair, I've warmed up to it a bit but it still looks off to me, I have no problems with her looking more adult btw and I like her outfit overall.
> 
> Also, that stage is GORG


I've always liked the curls. It's one of her defining characteristics.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

> I've always liked the curls. It's one of her defining characteristics.


I think "design" was a poor choice of words on my part, I love the princess curls, I just don't like how it's animated, it looks like weird, like I said earlier it reminds me of pasta or curly fries and the top of her head makes her look like it's she's bald or sth



Eh, she's still made it, so that's still good.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Bearded Ryu to factor into the story 

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/s...g-facial-hair/

----------


## TigerRavioli

I really like the new character Rashid and his wind powers  :Big Grin: 
Nice to have Karin back

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://vine.co/v/eUP0zd3pgJh

https://vine.co/v/eUaZM7Elium

----------


## simbob4000

Laura

----------


## Alastor

Is she the Brazilian character that Ono has been teasing? Otherwise we're probably going to see Blanka being one of the upcoming announcements.



Zangief is returning as well.

----------


## StrongStyleSpirit

Ugh, so wish this was on Xbox too. Lucky PS4 people...

----------


## Step

Laura looks good, I love her hair! Can't wait for her trailer~

----------


## Alastor

https://twitter.com/Yoshi_OnoChin/st...402496?lang=en

Looks like she was the Brazillian character after all. Either that or it's an elaborate ruse for Blanka's reveal at Brazil Game Show 2015.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Laura was leaked by Famitsu. She's the real deal. It's great to see a BJJ character in Street Fighter. Blanka can go kick rocks.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Step

> 


Vid has been removed, I assume you wanted to show this!

Video embed isn't avalible for vid.me, but it's Laura's reveal trailer!
https://vid.me/p0Yl

She looks good, I take it her rolling super and electricity are Blanka references, I think her super looks pretty bad, but she looks like a lot of fun!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

That's an awful rear naked choke.

----------


## StrongStyleSpirit

I dunno, I think I'd tap.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

SFV Japanese site confirmed that Laura is Sean's older sister. Laura beating up on Ken in her trailer is all the funnier.

----------


## Alastor

Here's the official trailer:

----------


## VivaChiba

> Rumor is that capcom didn't have the money to make it and Sony paid for much of the development, hence the exclusivity. I wouldn't expect it until 2016 though.


I read an article about Shenmue 3 today and apparently Sony only funded the PS4 conversion.  Could be the same with this, though Wikipedia claims differently (so why is the game set to be available on PC?).

Anyway the 3DS SF4 game was a nigh-on perfect (if not actually perfect) conversion, so I'd expect this to be on hand-helds too, soon after its "exclusive" release period.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Sony doesn't consider PC a rival platform. It's why their exclusives that are developed by 2nd and 3rd party developers also have PC versions.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

speaking of Street Fighter I just read Udon's  Super Street Fighter Super Street Fighter Volume 2: Hyper Fighting graphic novel.  they had Gill Curb-Stomp both Evil Ryu and Oni with relative ease.

----------


## Alastor

A data-miner over at Shoryuken claims to have uncovered the six upcoming DLC fighters:

*spoilers:*
Alex
Balrog
Guile
Ibuki
Juri
Urien
*end of spoilers*

The files of the PC version apparently contain voice samples of the announcer saying their respective names, plus *spoilers:*
Fan
*end of spoilers* who may be the fourth new character in the game.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Huntsman Spider

If *spoilers:*
Juri
*end of spoilers* really is on the DLC roster, I will be giddy with excitement.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The beta got updated with a tutorial. This how SF5 story mode might look like.

----------


## simbob4000

There have been some stupid changes to animations and camera angles.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Gryphon

> 


So ......Faust from Guilty Gear?

----------


## Gryphon

Well that's that. Alex is back so he will be my main

----------


## Gryphon

Preordered today (digitally so I get hot Chun Li)

----------


## BlitzMah

Vega puts a smile in me heart... again.

----------


## Kuwagaton

I'm a little bummed that I don't see his Izuna clutch.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Not street fighter related but it looks like Chun-Li taught Miles a little something

----------


## Huntsman Spider

Hmm, I've seen some Spider-Man/Chun-Li pairing stuff on FanFiction.Net and deviantART before. Would be an interesting twist for this to be the Spider-Man she was paired with.

----------


## Gryphon

Here are 5 characters that should be wave 2 dlc

Sakura
Sean 
Q
Geki
Remy

If only 2 can make it then Sean and Geki

----------


## Gryphon

Check out this piece I wrote for Real Otaku Gamer. 6 characters who should be DLC in Street Fighter 5

http://realotakugamer.com/6-characte...reet-fighter-5

----------


## simbob4000

It would be cool to see Q again. But I'd rather see guys like Gen, Guy, Oro, Sagat, and maybe someone like Batsu and Akira from Rival Schools. There's other characters I'd rather see before them too, like Adan, Cody, Rolento, Hugo, and Dudley. Seems like there should be some new Baki the Grappler like character, since Nacalli seem to be some kind of take on Pickle.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Story trailer

----------


## DanArt

I just do not get how they could release a five so quickly. They should just focus on customizing the previous game for the PC ( again the PC where your free to do whatever and you could drop the display settings. ).

----------


## Carabas

> I just do not get how they could release a five so quickly.


Streetfighter IV is from 2008... How long should they wait for the next installment?




> They should just focus on customizing the previous game for the PC ( again the PC where your free to do whatever and you could drop the display settings. )


What?

----------


## simbob4000

Well, 2008 in Japanese arcades, 2009 for the home release. But still, that seven years, how the hell is seven years too quickly of a release? Even if he's talking about Street Fighter X Tekken, which sounds like a pretty crappy game the fighting community hates, and that I'm not sure Capcom could do more with even if they wanted to, even that game came out in 2012...so I'm not even really sure what DanArt is talking about.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

well I just like to post that I bought the Hori  Fighter Commander 4 pad

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## JCAll

> 


Strange, someone accidentally edited some Dead or Alive into your Street Fighter trailer.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Strange, someone accidentally edited some Dead or Alive into your Street Fighter trailer.


Dead or Alive doesn't do ass. Street Fighter gives booty the love it deserves.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Strange, someone accidentally edited some Dead or Alive into your Street Fighter trailer.





> Dead or Alive doesn't do ass. Street Fighter gives booty the love it deserves.


So Dead or Alive brings the T, and Street Fighter brings the A? If so, then wouldn't a Dead or Alive/Street Fighter crossover be a unifier of T&A?

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I am excited to use Rashid.  :Smile: 


I hope Ingrid will be playable in this game. She's my favorite Street Fighter character ever.  :Smile:

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

full length CG trailer

----------


## Immortal Weapon

RLAAM don't spam Ingrid here too.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

It seems the previous YouTube link for the alternate costumes got pulled. Maybe a little too sexy for some people's liking?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> It seems the previous YouTube link for the alternate costumes got pulled. Maybe a little too sexy for some people's liking?


The youtube account that uploaded the vid got terminated. A mirror or another costume video ain't hard to find

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> RLAAM don't spam Ingrid here too.


Lolz. so you're also at shoryuken?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

the day this glorious intro grace the internet  it was a epic moment but for Bison it was Tuesday!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Lolz. so you're also at shoryuken?


Yup. Treating it like a appreciation thread is why you got rekt there.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Yup. Treating it like a appreciation thread is why you got rekt there.


what's your name there, if it's ok with you?

----------


## Gryphon

Capcom has confirmed the first DLC character will be Alex and he is coming in  March. Also PS3 fightpads and fightsticks are compatible on the PS4 version

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Capcom has confirmed the first DLC character will be Alex and he is coming in  March. Also PS3 fightpads and fightsticks are compatible on the PS4 version


I was gonna post about it but you posted it already.  :Smile: 

I've got a feeling Ingrid will be one of the DLC characters.  :Smile:

----------


## simbob4000

> I was gonna post about it but you posted it already. 
> 
> I've got a feeling Ingrid will be one of the DLC characters.


I've got a feeling she won't be.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> The youtube account that uploaded the vid got terminated. A mirror or another costume video ain't hard to find


Heh. Ok, then. Thanks. And speaking of DLC characters, I've heard Juri's on that list, so I'm absolutely looking forward to Street Fighter V for her. My deadly, slinky, creepy little Spider . . .

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

so  I found this thing on the internet and I just had to do this 

http://www.youdubber.com/index.php?v...&audio_start=5

Street Fighter 5 Intro with Fist of the North Star's  You wa shock theme .

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

sneak peak at Alex 




near the end of this trailer is a sneak peak of Alex . well he's not full shown just his boots.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Street Fighter 5 Alex concept art 

sfv-alex-bengus-stream-750.jpg

http://shoryuken.com/2016/02/11/here...ble-character/

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Please favorite and retweet this tweet: https://twitter.com/StreetFighter/st...09191341973504

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I'm good on Ingrid.  The less anime-schoolgirl trash in the game, the better.

----------


## Gryphon

Really curious about what the fighting styles are for most of the street fighter roster. We only know a few and I mean of the entire roster who have been in all the games. Sagat and Adon are Muay Thai, Ryu, Ken , Akuma , Gouken and Sakura use ansatsuken Dan uses a mix of the two. Alex is a vale tudo fighter according to early promotional works for SF 3 and Balrog is a boxer, Zangief and Mika, wrestlers and Juri, tae kwon do.

 Now it gets confusing.

 Gen uses a form of kung fu but not specified which. He taught that to Chun Li and Yun and Yang. Charlie and Guile have their own weird style. Cammy's style is unknown ( according to non canon sources she uses krav maga but her style looks nothing like competitive krav maga) Fei Long is supposed to be a Bruce Lee clone, does he use Jeet Kune Do then? Karin' style, birdie's style, Rashid's style, bison's style, dhalsim's styl, Makoto's style and more are unclear. Honda is a sumo but fights nothing like a sumo, Elena might be using capoeira but its not stated and there are a ton more.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Rashid, Birdie, Bison, Cammy and Dhalsim don't use anything that resembles an actual martial art.  Karin uses a fictional style, Makoto uses karate, Elena definitely uses capoeira.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://www.eventhubs.com/images/2016...r-5-dlc-plans/

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> http://www.eventhubs.com/images/2016...r-5-dlc-plans/


can you tell me who the dlc characters are?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

if their going in order it will be

1 Alex in March 

2 Guile in April 

3 Balrog in May

4 Ibuki in July

5 Juri in August 

6 Urien in September

----------


## Gryphon

> if their going in order it will be
> 
> 1 Alex in March 
> 
> 2 Guile in April 
> 
> 3 Balrog in May
> 
> 4 Ibuki in July
> ...


Urine? You mean Urien?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I got my early copy. To training mode I go.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> if their going in order it will be
> 
> 1 Alex in March 
> 
> 2 Guile in April 
> 
> 3 Balrog in May
> 
> 4 Ibuki in July
> ...


Thanks.  :Smile: 




> Urine? You mean Urien?


Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

typo it's been fix.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

For you guys who want this for single player will be sincerely disappointed. The game doesn't have a traditional arcade. It's been replaced with character story. Story heavy mode where each character gets 3 or 4 fights with predetermined opponents. Each one can be completed in less than an hour. There's no trials yet and no option to battle CPU in VS mode. Character story and survival are your only single player options.

----------


## Carabas

> For you guys who want this for single player will be sincerely disappointed. The game doesn't have a traditional arcade. It's been replaced with character story. Story heavy mode where each character gets 3 or 4 fights with predetermined opponents. Each one can be completed in less than an hour. There's no trials yet and no option to battle CPU in VS mode. Character story and survival are your only single player options.


Huh, what?

Who thought that was a bright idea?

Would this be the very first fighting game ever without a proper one player vs CPU mode?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

good news is that stuff like  Extra Battle , Trials  ,Targets and Battle Tips will be available in March  not really that far off.

----------


## DanArt

You know what? I like Street Fighter and all but the amount of muscle mass on these characters ( especially the mens ) is just too much to bear in terms of martial arts. 

In comparison to the original games including SF, Fighting Street, SFII:Turbo, and Alpha/Zero. I would have toned down the muscles a bit and not make it a movie experience. Even SF Vega the muscle mass has been toned down. Also I do not like how they just switch names and call it a five. I just hope they keep things simple ( in terms of art ) and not make it an 3d graphics show about detail.

----------


## simbob4000

> You know what? I like Street Fighter and all but the amount of muscle mass on these characters ( especially the mens ) is just too much to bear in terms of martial arts. 
> 
> In comparison to the original games including SF, Fighting Street, SFII:Turbo, and Alpha/Zero. I would have toned down the muscles a bit and not make it a movie experience. Even SF Vega the muscle mass has been toned down. Also I do not like how they just switch names and call it a five. I just hope they keep things simple ( in terms of art ) and not make it an 3d graphics show about detail.


Street Fighter characters have always been big, especially when it comes to how they're depicted in art for the games.

What do you mean you don't like how they switched names and "call it a five"? You want this new game, with different characters, that also looks different to still be called Street Fighter 4?

----------


## simbob4000

> Huh, what?
> 
> Who thought that was a bright idea?
> 
> Would this be the very first fighting game ever without a proper one player vs CPU mode?


No, because it still has that. You just can't go into the multiplayer and battle the CPU from the sound of it, which wasn't something I remember most old fighting games doing. Character story (arcade mode) and survival are both player vs CPU modes.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> No, because it still has that. You just can't go into the multiplayer and battle the CPU from the sound of it, which wasn't something I remember most old fighting games doing. Character story (arcade mode) and survival are both player vs CPU modes.


Battling the CPU in VS mode was a feature in SFIV. I remember Injustice and MKX having it.

----------


## Gryphon

that might be coming in the march update.


this game is very bare bones at launch but will get more content down the line

----------


## simbob4000

> Battling the CPU in VS mode was a feature in SFIV. I remember Injustice and MKX having it.


When I say older games, I'm not talking about the last game in the Street Fighter series and a game from last year. Like, Marvel vs Capcom 2 doesn't have that as an option I don't think. Don't remember if either of the Marvel vs Capcom 3 games have it either. But if someone wanted to just fight the CPU outside of Arcade Mode, where they pick the character they're fighting themselves, they can do that in training mode, and you can set training modes to play like a normal match.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Just putting th elink here cos I will need for future references: https://twitter.com/Yoshi_OnoChin/st...11580150796290

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

found this fan art work for the Season 1 DLC characters  on Shoryuken. 

vphvua.jpg

http://orig08.deviantart.net/8521/f/...do-d9rjfw2.jpg

----------


## Gryphon

Ales looks....small. He should be a lot bigger

----------


## DanArt

> Street Fighter characters have always been big, especially when it comes to how they're depicted in art for the games.
> What do you mean you don't like how they switched names and "call it a five"? You want this new game, with different characters, that also looks different to still be called Street Fighter 4?


About bodies:
If you look at the original games. starting with the Zero series, then Fighting-street. You will see they had more moderate looking bodies. It is like how Metroid-Samus suit actually look like something that could actually be constructed. The body's look like fighters you see in real life. Not just people who go to the gym or uses magical steroids. Yes starting with SFII series they did have slighty bigger bodies but it was also managed.

About numbers:
They should only jump numbers when enough time have passed in the Street Fighter Universe. As with Zero/Alpha or Final Fight. Not jump conclusions and immediately call it a five.  It is too soon to call it five.

Back to bodies....how do they even move with all of that muscle mass. It is impossible.

----------


## Carabas

> About numbers:
> They should only jump numbers when enough time have passed in the Street Fighter Universe. As with Zero/Alpha or Final Fight. Not jump conclusions and immediately call it a five.  It is too soon to call it five.


Street Fighter IV is about 8 years old. How long should they wait for Street Fighter V?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> When I say older games, I'm not talking about the last game in the Street Fighter series and a game from last year. Like, Marvel vs Capcom 2 doesn't have that as an option I don't think. Don't remember if either of the Marvel vs Capcom 3 games have it either. But if someone wanted to just fight the CPU outside of Arcade Mode, where they pick the character they're fighting themselves, they can do that in training mode, and you can set training modes to play like a normal match.


Fighting CPU in VS mode is something that was added in newer games. It wasn't present in any of the PS2 era and older titles.

----------


## simbob4000

> About bodies:
> If you look at the original games. starting with the Zero series, then Fighting-street. You will see they had more moderate looking bodies. It is like how Metroid-Samus suit actually look like something that could actually be constructed. The body's look like fighters you see in real life. Not just people who go to the gym or uses magical steroids. Yes starting with SFII series they did have slighty bigger bodies but it was also managed.
> 
> About numbers:
> They should only jump numbers when enough time have passed in the Street Fighter Universe. As with Zero/Alpha or Final Fight. Not jump conclusions and immediately call it a five.  It is too soon to call it five.
> 
> Back to bodies....how do they even move with all of that muscle mass. It is impossible.


About the numbers, that's stupid. Should Alpha 2 and 3 have been called something else? Should Street Fighter 4 have been called Street Fighter 2 with some new subtitle? Street Fighter 5 is a whole different game, it looks different, has different characters, said characters play differently, and the game has different gameplay systems...it would be dumb to call this whole new game that plays different, that's coming out eight years after the first SF4 Street Fighter 4 as well.

They seem to move pretty easily.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> About bodies:
> If you look at the original games. starting with the Zero series, then Fighting-street. You will see they had more moderate looking bodies..

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

An official Street Fighter Novelization, but only in Japanese.

http://www.php.co.jp/streetfighter/

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## DanArt

> Street Fighter IV is about 8 years old. How long should they wait for Street Fighter V?


Till the point where it is not comparable to the previous game. Vega, Zero/Alpha, SF/FS, SFII ( All )/SF3 are all different. Every release should be different. Not just make everybody super duper muscular to the point where people are asking ( when do they get the time to lift that weight ??? ). It reminds me of "legends of Wrestling" which is completely off in every way. 

The insanity is that they over do it, to a point where the characters are complete unidentifiable. So they update them with the latest look. Take that Super-Street Fighter ( sadly the last version of SF II series ). The artwork in no way resembles the game-play at all. It looks more like Alpha.

----------


## Carabas

> Till the point where it is not comparable to the previous game. Vega, Zero/Alpha, SF/FS, SFII ( All )/SF3 are all different. Every release should be different. Not just make everybody super duper muscular to the point where people are asking ( when do they get the time to lift that weight ??? ). It reminds me of "legends of Wrestling" which is completely off in every way. 
> 
> The insanity is that they over do it, to a point where the characters are complete unidentifiable. So they update them with the latest look. Take that Super-Street Fighter ( sadly the last version of SF II series ). The artwork in no way resembles the game-play at all. It looks more like Alpha.


So, um, the games have to be completely different, but they can't actually change things like how the characters look. Right, gotcha.

----------


## Gryphon

SF V is bombing in sales from what I hear

----------


## Gryphon

Capcom revealed more info today on SF V updates including the long awaited return of everyone's favourite wrestler/kickboxer/vale tudo fighter Alex 

http://www.capcom-unity.com/haunts/b...update-details

if the pics don't work there then try this link
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1195855

----------


## simbob4000

> Till the point where it is not comparable to the previous game. Vega, Zero/Alpha, SF/FS, SFII ( All )/SF3 are all different. Every release should be different. Not just make everybody super duper muscular to the point where people are asking ( when do they get the time to lift that weight ??? ). It reminds me of "legends of Wrestling" which is completely off in every way. 
> 
> The insanity is that they over do it, to a point where the characters are complete unidentifiable. So they update them with the latest look. Take that Super-Street Fighter ( sadly the last version of SF II series ). The artwork in no way resembles the game-play at all. It looks more like Alpha.


Well this release is completely different. 

Why would you be asking when they get the time to lift that much weight? All some of these characters do is train and fight.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Immortal Weapon

He is so beautiful *tears up*

----------


## Gryphon

Except his face and hair.


He looks older than he did in NG but is supposed to be younger here

----------


## simbob4000

> Except his face and hair.
> 
> 
> He looks older than he did in NG but is supposed to be younger here


He's smaller than the SF3 version.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## simbob4000

His new look seems like they're making him more JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.

----------


## Gryphon

From his new moveset, it seems he lost the kickboxer influence on his character. That.....really sucks

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> 


smh. There's no way to do a character breakdown only using images.

----------


## simbob4000

> From his new moveset, it seems he lost the kickboxer influence on his character. That.....really sucks


You mean his big boot?

----------


## Gryphon

He had certain strikes and elbow moves that came from vale tudo kickboxing (Capcom listed his style as wrestling/kickboxing)

Fortunately gameplay footage has emerged and he does have those moves and his slash elbow as well, so he is still a kickboxer/wrestler

----------


## DanArt

> 


This is my issue with SF and the over usage of muscles. Even if this is the official artwork, in comparison to them and that person walking down the street. It is just theatrically silly in general.

Both of them looks moderately reasonable stand alone but next to a random person, they do not look realistic at all. Think of the size of the privates as well. This is discrimination.

----------


## NerdintheBay

Day one Alex performing Evo Moment 37.

----------


## Carabas

> This is my issue with SF and the over usage of muscles. Even if this is the official artwork, in comparison to them and that person walking down the street. It is just theatrically silly in general.
> 
> Both of them looks moderately reasonable stand alone but next to a random person, they do not look realistic at all.


What on earth gave you the impression that this game about fighters that throw fireballs, teleport, cast whirlwinds etcetera was intended to be realistic?

The combined Streetfighter cast would give any real superhero team a really tough fight. Why would you expect them to look like regular people when they're superpowered badasses?

----------


## Gryphon

Alex feels great to play as. I finally won some matches

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## JCAll

Wait, Guile fixes his hair like that with a comb? 
...
My mind boggles.

----------


## simbob4000

> Wait, Guile fixes his hair like that with a comb? 
> ...
> My mind boggles.


He has ever since he first appeared in Street Fighter 2. Since the SF2 one was sprites, he would mess it up too.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> He has ever since he first appeared in Street Fighter 2. Since the SF2 one was sprites, he would mess it up too.


That's pretty funny.

Hmm, congratulations on getting into Street Fighter V, Ibuki.




For those desiring a Marvel vs. Street Fighter II . . . or Marvel vs. Capcom IV, this should certainly whet your appetite. Cammy as Spider-Gwen in a mirror match! Twice the Cammy, twice the Spider-Gwen!

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Balrog Trailer with a sneak peak at Juri and Urien 




http://shoryuken.com/2016/06/26/balr...eet-fighter-v/

----------


## simbob4000

Some Rival Schools characters made it in, but to the background.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Huntsman Spider

> 


Yay, Juri! No, seriously, I love Juri. I'd play as her all the time if I had the money for a game system to play Super/Ultra Street Fighter 4 or Street Fighter V on I'm still gutted she didn't get to appear in Marvel vs. Capcom 3, so I'm hopeful Marvel and Capcom will work things out for a Marvel vs. Capcom 4 (or at least Marvel vs. Street Fighter II) and have her in the roster for that. Hot Spider-on-Spider violence, if you catch my drift.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Gryphon

So I played story mode and had some thoughts on it.

*spoilers:*
 Its clear that like Street Fighter 2/3/4 there is a different main protagonist even while Ryu plays a big part. Its clear Rashid is the protagonist. As for the rest of the story...it had good and bad points. A lot of stuff was left hanging. Why did decapre side with cammy, what happens to Juri ( probably will be shown in her story though), what happened to the dolls and literally everyone else. The story did set up 3 by showing the fall of bison and shadoloo but what is the explanation why so many characters are not in 3? How did Rashid not die? Did C. Viper ever get rescued? The only real things that were set up were Gill and Alex ( the hint that the prophecy of Gill is also referencing Alex as well, and also Dhalsim telling him to seek out the world when he is ready) and some characters did almost nothing 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Dhalsim and Oro story 

Musings on a Still Night  part 1

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130227.html

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> So I played story mode and had some thoughts on it.
> 
> *spoilers:*
>  Its clear that like Street Fighter 2/3/4 there is a different main protagonist even while Ryu plays a big part. Its clear Rashid is the protagonist. As for the rest of the story...it had good and bad points. A lot of stuff was left hanging. Why did decapre side with cammy, what happens to Juri ( probably will be shown in her story though), what happened to the dolls and literally everyone else. The story did set up 3 by showing the fall of bison and shadoloo but what is the explanation why so many characters are not in 3? How did Rashid not die? Did C. Viper ever get rescued? The only real things that were set up were Gill and Alex ( the hint that the prophecy of Gill is also referencing Alex as well, and also Dhalsim telling him to seek out the world when he is ready) and some characters did almost nothing 
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
There's no need for characters like Chun, Guile and Cammy to be involved with SF3 as those characters were heavily tied to Shadoloo. With the organization gone there no need for them to show up. Their purpose is done. I guess the Dolls will end up the same as Juni. Being detained by Delta Red and being eased back into a normal life.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

favorite character tracks so far

1 Balrog's theme




2 Ken's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t8B3Sx8X-0

3 Guile's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4gh0dlKNIc

4 Ryu's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUn549UmSlw

5 Nash's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roLSnIJB49Y


6 R.Mika's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4SE68NgDMU

7 Zangief's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ydq9Kam9q4

8 Rashid's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGrSt5wyQVE

9 Alex's theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NIrFNgGjSE

10 Necalli's Theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib1uiV7wz94

11 Ibuki's theme 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nrcm9lI0sI

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

favorite stage music

The Kanzuki Estate  stage theme 




Air force stage theme 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVVtsRNFTX0

Lair Of The Four Kings  stage theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJLU8OoEr-4

Kanzuki Beach stage Theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnLn1nGxLSI

High Roller Casino stage theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzJ5P81A7IA

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

favorite story tracks

Ryu vs Ken Final Battle




Nash vs. Bison Final Battle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIZJx69La_I

Rashid vs. Fang Final battle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bmofEPgFNo

Decapre

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISwseOlo1XI

Underground Arena  ( Juri vs. Rashid / Nash vs. Urien ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F3RkbV5opc

Nash vs M.Bison 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mml5XVUmxGQ

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

so what is you all's favorite SF5 character, stage and story tracks?

----------


## Sardorim

Sakura

Sakura's Stage

Sakura's track


Give me my main, please.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Musings on a Still Night part 1 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130227.html

Musings on a Still Night Part 2

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130258.html

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Jeremi

Saw this floating around, not sure if true.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> so what is you all's favorite SF5 character, stage and story tracks?


Alex and City in Chaos.

----------


## daisetsu100

dunno but it looks extremely fake to me. especially the sagat one

----------


## Gryphon

Alex is my favourite character but I can use chun li better. Also Air Base is the best stage

----------


## Jeremi

> so what is you all's favorite SF5 character, stage and story tracks?


R. Mika, Shadaloo Base and I'm not sure.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

well for me it's  

1 character theme : Balrog / character remix of Balrog's SF2 and SFA3 themes.  

2 stage Theme :  Air base theme  / stage remix of Guile's SF2 theme. 

3 Story music : Ryu vs Ken Final Battle

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Ken's Bio on Capcom's CFN site states that his company is the most powerful in America, however Karin is pretty much the richest person in Street Fighter.  her Bio on Capcom's CFN site states she's the owner of numerous enterprises around the World. in other words Karin wipes her ass with gold nuggets.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Ken's Bio on Capcom's CFN site states that his company is the most powerful in America, however Karin is pretty much the richest person in Street Fighter.  her Bio on Capcom's CFN site states she's the owner of numerous enterprises around the World. in other words Karin wipes her ass with gold nuggets.


Hmm, that's intriguing. Ken's company is the most powerful in America, but Karin has the most personal wealth out of anyone in Street Fighter. Ok, then. Now I really want to do another Marvel vs. Street Fighter where the titans of industry from Marvel and Street Fighter square off against each other. Would be interesting to see Tony Stark and Ken Masters interact, since they're kind of similar nowadays in terms of personality and demeanor and tendency to wear bright red as their signature color. Or Emma Frost tries to take Karin Kanzuki down a peg. Or Karin ends up in direct competition with Stark, Frost, or even Parker Industries. And hell, throw in Kyle Richmond from Squadron Supreme (whichever version you like best).

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Queen's Resort  Part 1 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130293.html

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Huntsman Spider

> 


Hell, yes. My super psycho spider queen.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Bison Bio is up on Capcom's CFN site and it's been translated by a poster on Shoryuken.  the translation confirms that Bison in SF 5 is the most powerful he's ever been in the series.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Queen's Resort Part 2

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130364.html

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

the first ever pic of  Nuah Khan  the first King of Muay Thai. plus Bio   

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130266.html

nakan.jpg

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130398.html

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

this character is now officially part of SF's canon

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130400.html

the character's name is Mary and she appears in this.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130401.html

character from the same game as above now canon.

----------


## Gryphon

So Street Fighter V massively underperformed. Maybe evo helped later but as of now, the game has underperformed to a large extent

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Karin's Dad

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130402.html

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

New profiles up on Capcom's CFN

Shiba 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130409.html

Kevin Striker 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130412.html

Dr. Jose

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130414.html

Simone 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130410.html

Guile's daughter Chris 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130411.html

Makato's father Masaru 

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column-130443.html

----------


## Jeremi

I thought it was pretty cool that Cannon Spike is in some form canon with the SFverse now with the inclusion of Shiba and Simone.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ingrid is featured at eventhubs: http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/s...ryline/?page=1

----------


## Sardorim

> So Street Fighter V massively underperformed. Maybe evo helped later but as of now, the game has underperformed to a large extent


It shouldn't have launched as it did with so many missing content and missing many hugely popular characters like Akuma and Sakura.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

sample of Urien's theme

----------


## daisetsu100

my FM is ready for that guy.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Urien's hidden intro




after selecting Urien press and hold LP, HP, and MK. Hold it down until his intro animation starts. works on all his outfits.

----------


## Carabas

How is that a costume?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

you don't get naked old school  Urien unless you do the code so yeah naked Urien is hidden underneath his other outfits. since you get it his original SF3 design with out doing code.  if you don't the code  you get his normal intro. this is not something you can just select on the character select screen you must do the code to get  naked Urien. it only works if you hold down LP,MK, and HP after selected Urien.  

this code does not work if you do it during Urien's super. so no you can't get naked Urien that way.

----------


## Carabas

Let's try this again...

He's not wearing any clothes. How is that a costume?

Maybe I'll just add a  :Big Grin:  for good measure too.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

well it's basically what Urien wore in SF3 series. basically it's a nod to SF3 series.  yeah so as strange that as it is that  was Urien's costume in SF3. don't know how it's costume it's just  that way in SF3 series.  it's pretty much his default look  in SF3.

----------


## Carabas

Have you heard of these things called jokes?

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

yes and the Urien thing in SF5 isn't a joke it's a bonus.  this is only a joke if Capcom just did it for laughs otherwise it's a gift for Urien's fans. since many fans of Urien were asking for Urien's default look from SF3 and Capcom deliver.

----------


## Carabas

> yes and the Urien thing in SF5 isn't a joke it's a bonus.


Urien thong you mean?

An I didn't mean it's a joke. What we have here is a fundamental failure to communicate and a lack of levity.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

ah I getting you were joking.

----------


## Carabas

I'm perfectly happy calling it a Urien skin...

----------


## LarissaWaychoff

I want to play the game right now.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## KCJ506

Meh. I'm not too excited. Everyone was pretty much expecting him to be added eventually. It's not like this is the return of a character we haven't seen in a long time. Hell ever since Akuma made his debut, there's only been like maybe three Street Fighter or any of the Capcom vs games that he wasn't in.

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## daisetsu100

im not excited about akuma either but i guess capcom needs to respond to fan requests especially given the relatively low sales

i wonder if he's an actual season 2 character or if they're just trying to fill up the 2 empty slots.

----------


## KCJ506

Yeah I doubt he was even planned to be added this early. Especially since he's gonna be in Tekken 7. It all seems like a last minute effort to try to bring people into SF5 because nothing else worked which could be smart from a business POV, though a little late. Because a lot of casual players have moved on.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Remaining five characters introduced in season 2 of Street Fighter 5 will be brand new to the universe

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...hter-universe/

----------


## Sardorim

5 new characters? While we are still missing Sakura, Sagat, Blanka and C.Viper?

Capcom isn't getting my money. Akuma isn't enough to carry a bunch of more than likely trash characters that no one asked for. SFV base game already gave us new characters, the dlc should be fixing the roster with all the missing fan favorites. Not adding no names.

Capcom just doesn't care about SFV at all, they've pretty much abandoned it to a Skeleton crew who hates SF fans.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> 5 new characters? While we are still missing Sakura, Sagat, Blanka and C.Viper?
> 
> Capcom isn't getting my money. Akuma isn't enough to carry a bunch of more than likely trash characters that no one asked for. SFV base game already gave us new characters, the dlc should be fixing the roster with all the missing fan favorites. Not adding no names.
> 
> Capcom just doesn't care about SFV at all, they've pretty much abandoned it to a Skeleton crew who hates SF fans.


Lol. 4 new characters which were available upon release is a lot? Every season 1 character was from an old game.

 They release new characters they get bashed. They release old one's and get bashed. There's no winning either way.

----------


## Sardorim

The roster was like 16 characters. That means 1/4 were new.

5 new characters at once when the game is missing Sakura and Sagat is almost as stupid as Street Fighter 3 which nearly killed the franchise. If they had done a 3/2 split of new and old than people wouldn't be angry at this stupid move. Adding just Sakura and Sagat alone would make nearly every SF fan happy as they're the most requested characters after Akuma.

I'm not wasting my hard earned money on trash or for the Street Fighter team to disrespect us long term fans who bought the incomplete SFV at launch.

----------


## ChibaMariners

> The roster was like 16 characters. That means 1/4 were new.
> 
> 5 new characters at once when the game is missing Sakura and Sagat is almost as stupid as Street Fighter 3 which nearly killed the franchise. If they had done a 3/2 split of new and old than people wouldn't be angry at this stupid move. Adding just Sakura and Sagat alone would make nearly every SF fan happy as they're the most requested characters after Akuma.
> 
> I'm not wasting my hard earned money on trash or for the Street Fighter team to disrespect us long term fans who bought the incomplete SFV at launch.


The games sales have basically completely stalled so if they are trying to catch the interest of anyone who hasn't bought the game, NOW is the time to experiment. Old crowd will always be there for better or worse; they can release those guys back and catch the attention of someone who was waiting on those specific characters at any point. I doubt old fans refused to buy the game in droves just because Sagat or Blanka is missing.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I like that we're getting 5 new characters. I wouldn't be happy if we got the same old shit. I'll take new designs and gameplay archetypes over a Sakura and Sagat. They been in enough games.

----------


## KCJ506

I think this really should have been a season 3 or 4 move honestly. I don't agree with adding a bunch of new characters over missing fan favorites at this point in time.

At best it could have been three returning characters and three new ones.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The entirety of season one is all returning characters. The game currently has 22 characters and only four of them are new. Game needs more new blood.

----------


## KCJ506

Yeah, but it's still a very risky move. SF5 is already struggling as it is. There's no guarantee that the new characters are even gonna be well received by the fanbase. I mean out of the SF4 newcomers, the only ones most people give a damn about are Juri and C.Viper. Hardly anyone's asking for the rest of the SF4 newcomers to come back.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I personally want Hakan to come back.

New characters open up the possibilities of new gameplay to be explored in the series. It would be cool to see a trap zoner, a puppet master, or a counter character in SFV. I applause Capcom for making this bold move.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I find the new  look for Akuma's  Shun  Goku  Satsu to be amazing.  Don't know about  the hair though.

----------


## Sardorim

> The games sales have basically completely stalled so if they are trying to catch the interest of anyone who hasn't bought the game, NOW is the time to experiment. Old crowd will always be there for better or worse; they can release those guys back and catch the attention of someone who was waiting on those specific characters at any point. I doubt old fans refused to buy the game in droves just because Sagat or Blanka is missing.


You mean, nows the time to kill the game off.

No Hardcore or Casual will buy this in doves, heck most still there will, if they even bother with the unrequested nobodies, will get them for free. Only if they're absurdly broken will any player actually care enough to want them.

More than ever they should be listening to the fans, not alienating them or burning their character requests in a pile while pushing out horrible characters like Fang.

That 2020 promise of supporting the game seems all but dead when they make horrible decisions like this that will only kill the player base even more.




> The entirety of season one is all returning characters. The game currently has 22 characters and only four of them are new. Game needs more new blood.


The game launched with a 1/4 Roster of new blood. As for new blood... Tell me. Would fans want Sub-Zero in a MK game or Newcomer? Sub-Zero is the only right answer. Heck, I know many Street Fighter fans not moving from SF4 to SF5 because their main still isn't in the game. This is extremely grateing when considering that these are all VERY popular characters who have a ton of players that will not play SFV until they're in. 

Out of those returning character only Guile was actually really popular. Sagat or Sakura alone would easily outsell the entire first season pack. Only thing propping up this character pack is Akuma. Remove Akuma and it'll be even more dead in the water. 

Fans didn't ask for a bunch of new nobodies, they have been asking for missing fan favorites. Both Hardcore and Casual. They should have done a 3 New, 2 Old Split. Instead of 5 New and the only old that people demanded being Akuma.

Regardless, the Street fighter team has convinced me thoroughly not to waste my time or money with this shoddy pack. Maybe I'll get Akuma if he's sold separately just to let them know what will earn my money and what won't.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I for one are excited for the 5 new characters as they could be  well established characters that have never been playable in Street Fighter.  such as Mike Haggar, Dean ,  Lucia and Carlos from Final Fight,  Batsu & Akira  from Rival Schools.   if Cody and Guy can be playable in a street fighter game then Haggar  should be too! "  the mayor of earth needs his dues!"

in her home series Akira was a extremely popular character.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The game launched with a 1/4 Roster of new blood. As for new blood... Tell me. Would fans want Sub-Zero in a MK game or Newcomer? Sub-Zero is the only right answer. Heck, I know many Street Fighter fans not moving from SF4 to SF5 because their main still isn't in the game. This is extremely grateing when considering that these are all VERY popular characters who have a ton of players that will not play SFV until they're in. 
> 
> Out of those returning character only Guile was actually really popular. Sagat or Sakura alone would easily outsell the entire first season pack. Only thing propping up this character pack is Akuma. Remove Akuma and it'll be even more dead in the water. 
> 
> Fans didn't ask for a bunch of new nobodies, they have been asking for missing fan favorites. Both Hardcore and Casual. They should have done a 3 New, 2 Old Split. Instead of 5 New and the only old that people demanded being Akuma.
> 
> Regardless, the Street fighter team has convinced me thoroughly not to waste my time or money with this shoddy pack. Maybe I'll get Akuma if he's sold separately just to let them know what will earn my money and what won't.


Every fan favorite was a newcomer once. One of these new guys could help fill the void of people who are missing mains. I speak as a guy who sticks to a archetype and not a particular character. I would love another grappler even though the game has 5 already.

Of the DLC season 1 characters it's Urien that's getting the most love as he's the best of the bunch. Guile only popular because NuckleDU been putting in work and making America great again.

----------


## NerdintheBay

A speculation post but not a bad one. If it's true then Akuma is really terrible at killing people.  :Stick Out Tongue:  https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...s-best-so-far/

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Haggar for SF5!

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

you know what Kolin looks like fun.

----------


## master of read

max thinks so too.

also, get well soon, benny.

----------


## Gryphon

> max thinks so too.
> 
> also, get well soon, benny.


What happened to benny?

----------


## ChibaMariners

Colin looks amazing. Might dust off the Ps4 and boot the game up once she drops.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ingrid for Street Fighter V!

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

Balrog's adopted son Ed




according to the Capcom's blog his character story will take place after the Cinematic story mode

----------


## ChibaMariners

That was hype.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## RLAAMJR.

> 


The most interesting among the Season 2 Characters.  :Smile:

----------


## Starter Set

Man, i so forgot i have this game on ps4 lol. Bought it like a year ago and i have not even 2 hours of play. (the loading time pissed me off to no end so i stopped playing)

Maybe i should get back to it.

----------


## Sensational C

> 


Definitely will save up my fight money for this character. She looks to have Dhalsim levels of fun setups.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Ingrid is the only character im waiting to become a DLC.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

http://www.strawpoll.me/13842262

a made this poll of what Zeku's gameplay will be.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

I hope these two are the voice actors for Zeku 

1.  Kazuhiro Yamaji

2. John DeMita

both  voice Bang from One Punch Man.  ( Japanese dub and English dub  )

----------


## RLAAMJR.

I will never stop tweeting for Ingrid for SFV.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...-january-16th/

----------


## Za Waldo

And so, two years after its release, Street Fighter 5 will finally be a finished game. Just imagine if Street Fighter 5 came out this year as a full game with Abigail, Akuma, Alex, Guile, Balrog, Ed, Ibuki, Juri, Kolin, and Urien also in the release version...and also Menat and that last unrevealed Season 2 character. People might have actually bought the thing.

----------


## Za Waldo

Is Arcade Edition finally added blood back into Street Fighter? Always thought that was weird how SF4 was played up as this harkening back to the past of SF2 by Capcom, but the game didn't have the violence (or vomit) of SF2. Although I did find it interesting that at some stage of development it seemed like they were thinking of having the characters models take damage like the win loss portraits of Street Fighter 2 & 3. Whoever vetoed that was a real dumb, you can build tons of hype around characters models taking damage, just look at those Fight Night games when they first came out on 360.

----------


## KCJ506

Browsing through the Youtube comments, you can see that at least half of the people that are downvoting neither read the description or watched the video and didn't realize that this is a free update for those that already own SF5.

----------


## Za Waldo

> Browsing through the Youtube comments, you can see that at least half of the people that are downvoting neither read the description or watched the video and didn't realize that this is a free update for those that already own SF5.


How do the comments tell you that? Maybe they down voted it because it took them two fucking years to release a feature that all fighting games launch with? Pay full price for basically an unfinished beta that's full of paid DLC and two years later they finally get around to finishing the game.

Although that free update doesn't include the Season 1 & 2 DLC. So even if you already own the game, but it'll cost more than $39.99 to get the DLC characters you want, may as will just go buy the actual Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition. After all $39.99 is less than $59.99. (Which is the price of the two seasons together)

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> How do the comments tell you that? Maybe they down voted it because it took them two fucking years to release a feature that all fighting games launch with? Pay full price for basically an unfinished beta that's full of paid DLC and two years later they finally get around to finishing the game.
> 
> Although that free update doesn't include the Season 1 & 2 DLC. So even if you already own the game, but it'll cost more than $39.99 to get the DLC characters you want, may as will just go buy the actual Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition. After all $39.99 is less than $59.99. (Which is the price of the two seasons together)


People didn't watch or read shit. There are some comments all over the net thinking Capcom went back on their word about only having one version. You don't need to play a dime to get any of the characters. You don't suck at the game earning fight money is a cake walk. I got all the characters and most of the stages with fight money alone.

----------


## KCJ506

> People didn't watch or read shit. There are some comments all over the net thinking Capcom went back on their word about only having one version. You don't need to play a dime to get any of the characters. You don't suck at the game earning fight money is a cake walk. I got all the characters and most of the stages with fight money alone.


Exactly. People seem to have misinterpreted the comment about there only being one version. What was actually stated was that they weren't gonna charge people for an updated version if they already owned the base copy. On other sites there are also people that had been bashing the game beforehand that are now excited. 

And also for any new players that buy Arcade edition, they can get a lot of fight money by playing every character's(on the base roster) story prologue, easy and normal survival, watch all the demos and also the cinematic story mode. That should be enough to unlock at least half of the DLC characters. Then you can play those character's stories, complete their easy and normal survival etc and unlock the rest. And this isn't even taking into consideration the weekly 5000 offline FM the game practically throws at you, any characters you complete all their trials with, along with whatever FM can be earned from Arcade mode. ALL of that can be earned without even touching online matches or using actual money.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

it's remarkable just how dumb Capcom can be. In their Japanese site it's stated that Arcade Edition will come with season 1 & 2 character pass codes. The DLC characters won't be on the disc. That's ridiculous.
http://shoryuken.com/2017/10/07/stre...character-dlc/

----------


## Za Waldo

> People didn't watch or read shit. There are some comments all over the net thinking Capcom went back on their word about only having one version. You don't need to play a dime to get any of the characters. You don't suck at the game earning fight money is a cake walk. I got all the characters and most of the stages with fight money alone.


All I hear about earring fight money is how much of a pain in the ass it is. That might change now that they've finished the game and added shit that should have been their two years ago.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> All I hear about earring fight money is how much of a pain in the ass it is. That might change now that they've finished the game and added shit that should have been their two years ago.


It's only a pain in the ass if your trying to complete survival past normal difficulty and earning it purely through online matches. The latter isn't kind to those without a high win rate.

----------


## daBronzeBomma

So, total basic newbie question here:

Who is the new final boss of STREET FIGHTER V?  Or is it a retread of an old boss?

SF1: Sagat
SF2: M. Bison
SFA: Akuma (I think he was in the most endings)
SFEX: Garuda 
SF3: Gill
SF4: Seth
SF5: ????

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The game doesn't have one. Also, Akuma isn't the boss of Alpha 1. He was a secret character in that game.

----------


## KCJ506

Yeah it was actually Bison that was the final opponent in about half of character stories in Alpha 1. In Alpha 2 like Alpha 1, the last opponent would depend on which character you're playing as. And in Alpha 3, the last opponent would always be Bison.

For SF5's upcoming Arcade Mode there's gonna be different paths which will be based on the past games. One path for Street Fighter, one path for Street Fighter 2, one path for the Alpha games etc.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> So, total basic newbie question here:
> 
> Who is the new final boss of STREET FIGHTER V?  Or is it a retread of an old boss?
> 
> SF1: Sagat
> SF2: M. Bison
> SFA: Akuma (I think he was in the most endings)
> SFEX: Garuda 
> SF3: Gill
> ...


Probably Ingrid. They did show us an evil version of Ingrid before. But i hope it doesnt mean the heroine Ingrid wont be playable

----------


## Immortal Weapon

You know Ingrid has zero chance of making it. CFN didn't even give her a Street Fighter profile.

----------


## Za Waldo

> You know Ingrid has zero chance of making it. CFN didn't even give her a Street Fighter profile.


She has one. But then basically everyone has one by this point.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> She has one. But then basically everyone has one by this point.


Her profile isn't a Street Fighter one. She has a Capcom Fighting All-Star banner on her profile. Leads to be believe Capcom did the right thing and removed her from SF canon.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

But they might want to surprise us. I mean, Ono and Capcom has been teasing her before.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...eveal-inbound/

Zeku to be reveal Soon!

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...eveal-inbound/
> 
> Zeku to be reveal Soon!


Bigger reveal than any of S2? It couldn't be Zeku.

----------


## KCJ506

> Bigger reveal than any of S2? It couldn't be Zeku.


Where are you reading about it being a bigger reveal than the rest of S2?

But anyway, it's pretty much confirmed to be Zeku. He was leaked(or at least hinted) by the same guy that leaked the other S2 characters.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Where are you reading about it being a bigger reveal than the rest of S2?
> 
> But anyway, it's pretty much confirmed to be Zeku. He was leaked(or at least hinted) by the same guy that leaked the other S2 characters.




Eventhubs, tweet number 2:
https://www.eventhubs.com/imagegalle...ards-tweets/2/

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

it's just Matt being hype for the character and technically the character is well like even GAF likes the character.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Zeku indeed, young and old.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...chniques-here/

lots of moves.

Zeku's theme 

http://www.capcom.co.jp/sfv/chara_zeku.html

----------


## Sensational C

Zeku looks cool between the switching attack styles between his old and young self but I think I like his theme the best of what he is bringing to the game.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

this is  Zeku's Full theme




even his  theme has a reference to Strider.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ity-next-week/

----------


## KCJ506

The season 3 characters have been revealed. Sakura, Sagat, Blanka, Cody and two new characters named Falke and G. Sakura will be the first one released.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

info on Sakura in SF5 

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...ster-announced

she is no longer a high school student.

----------


## Sardorim

Sakura is an adult now.

Finally it won't be creepy if she confesses to Ryu. SF4 established her crush on him and her admitting it.

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Im so happy for Sakura and Cody and Cody is now a mayor hurray.

Excited with Falke too.

Im happy with Blanka's inclusion. I just wasnt excited for his reveal cos i know he will be in the game cos well he'sobviously Ono's favprite charactrr

----------


## Sensational C

Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition – Cinematic Opening



Some interesting stuff I wonder if G will have any connection to Q being a fellow one letter named person, Laura and Ryu were practicing the same moves making me think they train together in the AE story, Ed and Falke might be the last stand of what's left of Shadowloo or perhaps just acting on their own to take Ryu down/draw out his Satsui no Hado. Kinda wish all the characters were in it but this very fun to watch.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Sakura is an adult now.
> 
> Finally it won't be creepy if she confesses to Ryu. SF4 established her crush on him and her admitting it.


It wouldn't have been creepy if she confessed to him when she was still a teenager. It's not like Ryu will ever reciprocate.

----------


## OhnoHero!

Honestly, with this new batch of Street Fighter V news, I'm totally gonna give it a shot to get back into it. For months I had a sour taste in my month, with unimpressive character DLC and problem galore. Cody's inclusion is the major player for me, but with the costume's you can earn each month for challenges, I'm stocked. I'm planning on picking up Rashid just so I can use this dope Viewtiful Joe costume constantly: 

[IMG]http://***********/shoryuken.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/SFV-Arcade-Mode-Viewtiful-Joe.jpg?fit=560%2C315&resize=750%2C400[/IMG]

----------


## RLAAMJR.

> Honestly, with this new batch of Street Fighter V news, I'm totally gonna give it a shot to get back into it. For months I had a sour taste in my month, with unimpressive character DLC and problem galore. Cody's inclusion is the major player for me, but with the costume's you can earn each month for challenges, I'm stocked. I'm planning on picking up Rashid just so I can use this dope Viewtiful Joe costume constantly: 
> 
> [IMG]http://***********/shoryuken.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/SFV-Arcade-Mode-Viewtiful-Joe.jpg?fit=560%2C315&resize=750%2C400[/IMG]


It does look pretty cool.  :Smile:

----------


## KCJ506

Nash will also be getting a Captain Commando alt.


https://i.imgur.com/93BQfVu.jpg

----------


## RLAAMJR.

Chun Li gets two new costumes.

----------


## Gryphon

The crew at Up Up Down Down break the news that Team Versus Mode is coming to Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition 
http://enthusiast.gg/13728/team-vers...arcade-edition

----------


## Sensational C

> Chun Li gets two new costumes.


These are the final Akiman designed costumes bringing Chun's costume total to 16 which I don't mind at all.  :Embarrassment: 




> The crew at Up Up Down Down break the news that Team Versus Mode is coming to Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition 
> http://enthusiast.gg/13728/team-vers...arcade-edition


Can't wait to have Chun/Cammy, Zangief/R. Mika, Ryu/Ken as teams. AE is looking better and better

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Do any of you play with each other on this game?  I'd like to train

----------


## ChibaMariners

I used to play, might get back into it until Soul Cal 6 at least.

IZMAHVELBAYBEE

Is my PSN

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

> I used to play, might get back into it until Soul Cal 6 at least.
> 
> IZMAHVELBAYBEE
> 
> Is my PSN


I'll send fr

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I played Sakura's story mode. If Ryu didn't know about her crush before then he definitely knows now. The awkwardness was gold.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I played Sakura's story mode. If Ryu didn't know about her crush before then he definitely knows now. The awkwardness was gold.


Poor Sakura. Ryu is never going to do anything with her.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vegeta

> I played Sakura's story mode. If Ryu didn't know about her crush before then he definitely knows now. The awkwardness was gold.


I think Ryu's still pretty clueless. Sakura: "PUT A BABY IN ME!!!" Ryu: "Is that a fighting technique on par with my Satsui no Hado?"

Anyway, if anyone wants an easy win my fighter ID is SpankyPickles.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Starter Set

> Poor Sakura. Ryu is never going to do anything with her.


Not even a little Tatsumaki Senpukyaku? Now that's cold.

----------


## DragonKent17

Blanka Reveal Trailer:

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column/132247

new side reader at this time it's about Fang.   it's mention in the side reader that Fang is immune to Alcohol , because of his high resistance to poison.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

part 2 and 3

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column/132253.html

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column/132255.html

----------


## ChibaMariners

"Take the poison!"

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...ion-april-3rd/

----------


## Sensational C

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...ion-april-3rd/


Nice to see Darkstalkers get some love, I might get Juri's although the other two I'm not personally feeling.

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

Wish some characters I used got some better costumes.  But I'm gonna get that Menat one for sure.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

a zoning hybrid  type character?

----------


## Sensational C

Looks like a fun character to play even though its not really my style.  I'm pleasantly surprised by how calm and collective she sounds I guess I was expecting more aggressive with her being Ed's second in command (or trainer?).

----------


## ChildOfTheAtom

I think she's like Ed where she doesn't have regular inputs.  Press a button multiple times to do her special moves

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...ar-mayor-cody/

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...ar-mayor-cody/


That's actually pretty heartwarming, come to think of it.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## DragonKent17

Wait, is that Kenny OMEGA?!?!?

----------


## Sensational C

> https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...ar-mayor-cody/





> 


Street Fighter's marketing activated its V-trigger, +5 fan excitement per hit

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

SF5 Cody Final Fight references 

https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201.../classic-cody/


SF5 Cody Final Fight references 

his V-Skill and his Target combo are from Final Fight 

https://twitter.com/HiFightTH/status...86708664877056


Cody's projectile in SF5 is a reference to the projectile he had in Mighty Final Fight.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## MarkRodriguez09

I wonder what big reveal we'll get August.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2019/...-5-characters/




https://youtu.be/gyFZ5tmV4kk

https://youtu.be/GLgtnuVYAT4

----------


## daBronzeBomma

Do you think we'll get a "final" version of STREET FIGHTER V in the next 12 months or so?

One with the entire roster (every single original and DLC).  Everything all- inclusive. 

Something like "Ultra Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition"?

I'm pretty confident we're getting SF6 sooner than later (either by Xmas 2020 or sometime in 2021) for the PS5.

I think SF5 has one more major incarnation left before the true sequel arrives.

----------


## Starter Set

Very likely i would say.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2019/...ion-announced/

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## Huntsman Spider

> 


Well . . . that's curious.

----------


## Sensational C

> 


Never thought I would be excited for Seth lol.  It is neat too have all the main baddies in one game and extra cool for Seth to model his new physical form on a fusion of his old body and the person who defeated it.

----------


## daBronzeBomma

Seth's inclusion makes me realize that I'm a little confused on the franchise's "boss" characters.

Is this the order:

SF 1 = Sagat
SF 2 = M. Bison
SF Alpha = (none officially) Akuma?
SF EX = (none officially) Garuda?
SF 3 = Gill
SF 4 = Seth
SF 5 = (none officially) Necalli?

----------


## Toxin45

> Seth's inclusion makes me realize that I'm a little confused on the franchise's "boss" characters.
> 
> Is this the order:
> 
> SF 1 = Sagat
> SF 2 = M. Bison
> SF Alpha = (none officially) Akuma?
> SF EX = (none officially) Garuda?
> SF 3 = Gill
> ...


Well M Bison was the main villain of alpha and V as well Akuma was just a bonus boss and necali was a side villain.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Seth's inclusion makes me realize that I'm a little confused on the franchise's "boss" characters.
> 
> Is this the order:
> 
> SF 1 = Sagat
> SF 2 = M. Bison
> SF Alpha = (none officially) Akuma?
> SF EX = (none officially) Garuda?
> SF 3 = Gill
> ...


Alpha 1 & 2 don't have bosses. Alpha 3 had Bison as the villain. Necalli is a jobber not a boss. Bison is the main villain of SFV.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Alpha 1 & 2 don't have bosses. Alpha 3 had Bison as the villain. Necalli is a jobber not a boss. Bison is the main villain of SFV.


Remeber when people thought Necalli was going to be the villain or at least the, "Akuma" of SFV?  What a waste.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk

https://www.dualshockers.com/street-...son-5-roadmap/

Season 5 Characters, Dan, Oro, Rose, and Akira Kazama

----------


## Starter Set

Akira freaking Kazama.

Sure as hell didn't see that one coming. Very cool though.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## Vegeta

> 


Looks cool, loved Cyber Akuma in Marvel vs. SF. I am glad I bought the season 5 pass. 

I do hope at some time they will add a few new costumes to "Fighting Chance." I like having something to work towards.

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## Vegeta

Glad Ruby hasn't been _totally_ forgotten, I would like to see her and Amingo return in another MvC title down the road.

----------

